# hi!!



## Guest (Feb 27, 2010)

Sweet - heading to SLC on the 18th next month - my final boarding trip of the season...


----------



## Muki (Feb 8, 2010)

What kind of gear do you ride with?


----------



## Magnum626 (Dec 31, 2009)

How crazy are you?


Sorry had to ask...lol


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Is it like institutionalized crazy, kid ranch crazy or compound crazy...like do you quote scripture and carry a bible on the hill?...we need pics


----------

